# What is Furry Music?



## CJohn15 (Aug 5, 2016)

Ok, I've seen this a few places.  Tried listening to some of it (I couldn't btw, I'm sorry I gave it an honest try).  What the heck is it?  Like what is it supposed to be?

I'm finally trying after all these years to embrace my furriness,  but this is something I struggle with.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 5, 2016)

I have no clue, never listened to any of it. I assume it's music but pertaining to furries in some way lyrically? Or maybe just music made by furries? *shrug*


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Aug 5, 2016)

All of the "Music" submissions on FA seem to be dub step or similar to it.  I have no clue what makes it "furry".


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 5, 2016)

I have absolutely no clue either. I would say any music could be "furry music" depending on what you see in your head when you listen to it, I guess. XD


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 5, 2016)

There's no furry music per se, just furry artists who happen to make music. I guess you can label guys like PepperCoyote as furry musicians, since they sing about fandom and anthro stuff, but they're few and far between to make any kind of scene or genre, and they hardly make any good, inspiring music anyway (it says something about quality of your music when your most popular song is about horse cock, after all)


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 5, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> There's no furry music per se, just furry artists who happen to make music. I guess you can label guys like PepperCoyote as furry musicians, since they sing about fandom and anthro stuff, but they're few and far between to make any kind of scene or genre, and they hardly make any good, inspiring music anyway (it says something about quality of your music when your most popular song is about horse cock, after all)


XD


----------



## CJohn15 (Aug 5, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> There's no furry music per se, just furry artists who happen to make music. I guess you can label guys like PepperCoyote as furry musicians, since they sing about fandom and anthro stuff, but they're few and far between to make any kind of scene or genre, and they hardly make any good, inspiring music anyway (it says something about quality of your music when your most popular song is about horse cock, after all)



HA HA!  Thanks.  I've been ghosting in the community for years, but have recently decided to really embrace the whole thing, and I had no clue what it was supposed to be about.  Sorry to the artists who put a lot of effort into making it a thing, but I'll stick to my classic rock for now.


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that 50% of all Happy Hardcore music is made by an individual in the furry community.

Specifically this dude: Ren Queenston - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 3, 2016)

guysullavin said:


> I'm pretty sure that 50% of all Happy Hardcore music is made by an individual in the furry community.


Huh. Guess that explains why I always felt furries would be like, stereotypicaly into raves


----------



## guysullavin (Sep 3, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Huh. Guess that explains why I always felt furries would be like, stereotypicaly into raves


I think that the groups are mutually agreeable, but are not directly related (if that makes sense?). I'd tie the correlation that both are very open, energetic, (generally)accepting people.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Sep 25, 2016)

From what I've listened to, I'll tell you what it isn't, good.


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 1, 2016)

Genres can be arranged in two ways: artistry and origin. "Artistry" refers to the compositional attributes of a song, while "origin" refers to the circumstances and people behind a song. Most genres, such as metal, electrohouse, and orchestral, are arranged by artistry. However, some genres, such as scene, video game, and furry, are arranged by their origin. Furry music is simply music written by furries, possibly with the intent of being distributed to other furries.


----------



## Synthex (Oct 1, 2016)

I think that furry music is both stuff made by furry artists and music about furries. They can both vary incredibly in quality making neither better than the other really.


----------

